# huge rhom! please ID



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im thinking its a older yellow rhom that has devloped his/her darker body coloration. what do you think?>


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's a rhom, and a stunning specimen at that, but nothing unusual...
What else is there to say?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I think he is looking for a location, but you cant find the location just by looking at it.
Unless you know what river they got it out of, then you dont know its location, all we can say is its a S. Rhombeus...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks kind of like one of my old rhoms....about 10"?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

he is 12" . someone here in canada wants $350 for him :S


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

marco said:


> he is 12" . someone here in canada wants $350 for him :S


 Don't you mean "wants him for $350"? You'd be cutting him a pretty good deal.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Phtstrat said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > he is 12" . someone here in canada wants $350 for him :S
> ...


 no... i know a person who is selling him for $350.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

marco said:


> Phtstrat said:
> 
> 
> > marco said:
> ...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Folks this is a place for Pirana species ID not FOR SALE of piranas.







Please take this to the appropriate forum. If there are no further questions about the identification of this species, which is clearly S. rhombeus, then I believe this thread is done.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Rhom man.


----------

